# Naam Simran At Amritvela



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 21, 2007)

*NAAM SIMRAN AT AMRITVELA *

This Shabad is by Bhagat Kabeer Ji in Salok Kabeer Jee on Pannaa 1372 

kbIr swcw siqguru ikAw krY jau isKw mih cUk ] 
AMDy eyk n lwgeI ijau bWsu bjweIAY PUk ]158]

kabeer saachaa sathigur kiaa karai jo sikhaa mehi chook || 
a(n)dhhae eaek n laagee jio baa(n)s bajaaeeai fook ||158|| 

Kabeer, what can the True Guru do, when His Sikhs are at fault? 
The blind do not take in any of His Teachings; it is as useless as blowing into bamboo. ||158|| 

http://www.sikhitothemax.com/Page.asp?SourceID=G&PageNo=&ShabadID=5126&Format=2 


This shabad is by Guru Raam Daas Ji in Raag Gauree on Pannaa 305 

mÚ 4 ] 
gur siqgur kw jo isKu AKwey su Blky auiT hir nwmu iDAwvY ] 
audmu kry Blky prBwqI iesnwnu kry AMimRq sir nwvY ] 
aupdyis gurU hir hir jpu jwpY siB iklivK pwp doK lih jwvY ] 
iPir cVY idvsu gurbwxI gwvY bhidAw auTidAw hir nwmu iDAwvY ] 
jo swis igrwis iDAwey myrw hir hir so gurisKu gurU min BwvY ] 
ijs no dieAwlu hovY myrw suAwmI iqsu gurisK gurU aupdysu suxwvY ] 
jnu nwnku DUiV mMgY iqsu gurisK kI jo Awip jpY Avrh nwmu jpwvY ]2] 

ma 4 || 
gur sathigur kaa jo sikh akhaaeae s bhalakae out(h) har naam dhhiaavai || 
oudham karae bhalakae parabhaathee eisanaan karae a(n)mrith sar naavai || 
oupadhaes guroo har har jap jaapai sabh kilavikh paap dhokh lehi jaavai || 
fir charrai dhivas gurabaanee gaavai behadhiaa out(h)adhiaa har naam dhhiaavai || 
jo saas giraas dhhiaaeae maeraa har har so gurasikh guroo man bhaavai || 
jis no dhaeiaal hovai maeraa suaamee this gurasikh guroo oupadhaes sunaavai || 
jan naanak dhhoorr ma(n)gai this gurasikh kee jo aap japai avareh naam japaavai ||2|| 

Fourth Mehla: 
One who calls himself a Sikh of the Guru, the True Guru, shall rise in the early morning hours and meditate on the Lord's Name. 
Upon arising early in the morning, he is to bathe, and cleanse himself in the pool of nectar. 
Following the Instructions of the Guru, he is to chant the Name of the Lord, Har, Har. All sins, misdeeds and negativity shall be erased. 
Then, at the rising of the sun, he is to sing Gurbani; whether sitting down or standing up, he is to meditate on the Lord's Name. 
One who meditates on my Lord, Har, Har, with every breath and every morsel of food - that GurSikh becomes pleasing to the Guru's Mind. 
That person, unto whom my Lord and Master is kind and compassionate - upon that GurSikh, the Guru's Teachings are bestowed. 
Servant Nanak begs for the dust of the feet of that GurSikh, who himself chants the Naam, and inspires others to chant it. ||2|| 

http://www.sikhitothemax.com/Page.asp?SourceID=G&PageNo=306&ShabadID=1152&Format=2 


*SIKH REHT MARYADA - The Code of Sikh conduct and convention - Chapter III, Article IV (1) states:* 
Meditating on Nam (Divine Substance) and Scriptures 
Article IV 
(1) A Sikh should wake up in the ambrosial hours (three hours before the dawn), take bath and, concentrating his/her thoughts on One Immortal Being, repeat the name Waheguru (Wondrous Destroyer of darkness). 

http://www.sgpc.net/rehat_maryada/section_one.html


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 22, 2007)

" Ishnaan Kare Amritsar Naavae "

I don't understand this tuk. Please explain in precise detail. What does it really mean ?

Ishnaan Karna - is it bathing the physical body ?

Amritsar Naavae - is it being refered to the Sri Harmandir Sahib Sarovar ? This bani is written by Guru Ramdas Ji.

What does Gur Satgur mean ? Did Guru Ramdas Ji mean himself when he said Gur Satgur ?

Why did he use the word "Gur Satgur" and not just "Satgur" ? There has to be a difference.

I will be delighted to understand its real meaning.
You may correct me if the questions are wrongly asked, but after correcting me, please furnish the correct meaning.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 22, 2007)

I personally fully accept and humbly subscribe to the interpretation / meaning as expressed by Prof. Sahib Singh Ji in "Sri Guru Granth Sahib Darpan" : 
Please check : http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/index.html

When I go to my doctor for any illness and he prescribes certain medicine to make me well, I do not question the the doctor's judgement / medicine nor analyse it. With unquestionable and total faith in the doctor and the pharmacist, I use it to cure myself ! 

To me Gurus' Ji Bani is spiritual medicine that connects to Waheguru Ji to enjoy HIS Divine Love & Blessings !

I accept spiritual guidance and direction from Mahapurkhs - the enlightened souls !

Prof. Puran Singh in his book _THE SPIRIT BORN PEOPLE_, states on page 7: 

" Beware of the Brahamanical philosophic analysis of everything, eventhe most secret and complex infinities of faith, life and love. It killed them, it will kill you. Analysis is the opposite pole of feeling. I worship my mother, I love my wife, but what would be they be if I wished to know them by analysis?"

The above are solely my personal views !


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 22, 2007)

*Guru Gobind Singhji , the 10th Guru once was in a place which was dry and had no vegetation. People living around were having a hard living. Guruji looked around and uttered words which meant - “There is so much greenery around.”*
*An accompanying Singh countered it by saying “I don’t see any greenery, it is all dry.”*
*Guruji looked at him and again repeated 'greenery' words. The Singh countered it again with 'dry' words. When this occurred a third time, Guruji told the Singh that his vision about dryness as affirmed in words, will become cause for not bringing the result.*

*In this world, we reap what we sow.*
*We reap from seeds of thoughts, words, visualizations, beliefs and actions.*
*So practice and be your origin, Jyote Swaroop.*
*BE positive, BE confident.Be in oneness.*

Thank you again for your company (Sangat), Soul_Jyot Paji.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Sep 23, 2007)

begum said:


> " Ishnaan Kare Amritsar Naavae "
> 
> I don't understand this tuk. Please explain in precise detail. What does it really mean ?
> 
> ...


 
Begum Ji

Can I take the previlege to explain Gur Satgur. Here Gur is Spiritual knowledge and Satgur is 'Sat' God. Whosoever through the spiritual knowledge attempts to connects himself with God is a Gursikh and then further what he has to do like getting up in amrtivela.

I hope I am clear.

Regards Sahni Mohinder


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you very much JapjiSahib04 Jee,

Your knowledge is very valuable. 

Anais Nin: 
The possession of knowledge does not kill the sense of wonder and mystery. There is always more mystery.

Hope to share more info with you, Sir.​


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 23, 2007)

This is a Katha by Jaswant Singh Parwana:

Sikhnet Media - Katha Gur Satigur Ka Jo Sikh - Played by Bhai Jaswant Singh Ji Parwana


----------



## Archived_member2 (Sep 23, 2007)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Dear all and Begum Jee!

Thanks for the link 'Katha Gur Satigur Ka Jo Sikh - Played by Bhai Jaswant Singh Ji Parwana'.
I could not hear the explanation of 'Gur Satgur Ka Jo Sikh Akhaaye' in the above lecture. Perhaps someone can recollect his views I missed perhaps.

Quote from Begum Jee "What does Gur Satgur mean ? Did Guru Ramdas Ji mean himself when he said Gur Satgur ? Why did he use the word 'Gur Satgur' and not just 'Satgur' ? There has to be a difference."
This is an interesting query. I am also curious to know the answer.


Balbir Singh


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 23, 2007)

The explanation starts at the 13th minute of this audio :
Sikhnet Media - Katha Gur Satigur Ka Jo Sikh - Played by Bhai Jaswant Singh Ji Parwana


----------



## TGill (Sep 23, 2007)

Sat Sri Akal Balbir ji and all,

I don't know why I always try to anwer your queries, Balbir ji, probably cos you directly hit my intellect or it is just my ego, not sure !! 

But anyways, I really don't know the answer but I found that "Gur Satgur" has been sung together in Guru Granth sahib at many occasions and mostly by Guru Ramdas ji although Guru Arjan dev ji, Guru Nanak dev ji, Guru Angad dev ji and Guru Amardas ji also sung it like that at some occasions. Quoting some of the shabads below:

Awpy siqguru Awip hir Awpy myil imlwie ]*aa*p*ae* sath*i*g*u*r *aa*p har *aa*p*ae* m*ae*l m*i*l*aa*e ||Awip dieAw kir mylsI gur siqgur pICY pwie ]*aa*p dhae*i**aa* kar m*ae*las*ee* g*u*r sath*i*g*u*r p*ee*shh*ai* p*aa*e ||sBu jgjIvnu jig Awip hY nwnk jlu jlih smwie ]4]4]68]sabh jagaj*ee*van jag *aa*p h*ai* n*aa*nak jal jaleh*i* sam*aa*e ||4||4||68||

*This Shabad is by Guru Raam Daas Ji in Siree Raag on Pannaa 41*

________________________________________________________________


hir syqI sd mwxhu rlIAw jnm mrx duK Kovhu ]
har s*ae*th*ee* sadh m*aa*nah*u* ral*ee**aa* janam maran dh*u*kh kh*o*vah*u* ||gur siqgur suAwmI Bydu n jwxhu ijqu imil hir Bgiq suKWdI ]g*u*r sath*i*g*u*r s*u**aa*m*ee* bh*ae*dh n j*aa*nah*u* j*i*th m*i*l har bhagath s*u*kh*aa(n)*dh*ee* ||khu nwnk pRwxI cauQY phrY sPilEu rYix Bgqw dI ]4]1]3]

kah*u* n*aa*nak pr*aa*n*ee* cho*u*thh*ai* pehar*ai* safal*i*o r*ai*n bhagath*aa* dh*ee* ||4||1||3||
*This Shabad is by Guru Raam Daas Ji in Siree Raag on Pannaa 76 *
_________________________________________________________________________

jw imilAw pUrw siqgurU AMmwlI qw Awsw mnsw sB pUry ]j*aa* m*i*l*i**aa* p*oo*r*aa* sath*i*g*u*r*oo* a(n)m*aa*l*ee* th*aa* *aa*s*aa* manas*aa* sabh p*oo*r*ae* ||mY srb suKw suK pwieAw AMmwlI ipru srb rihAw BrpUry ]m*ai* sarab s*u*kh*aa* s*u*kh p*aa*e*i**aa* a(n)m*aa*l*ee* p*i*r sarab reh*i**aa* bharap*oo*r*ae* ||jn nwnk hir rMgu mwixAw AMmwlI gur siqgur kY lig pYry ]5]1]9]jan n*aa*nak har ra(n)g m*aa*n*i**aa* a(n)m*aa*l*ee* g*u*r sath*i*g*u*r k*ai* lag p*ai*r*ae* ||5||1||9||

*This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Vadhans on Pannaa 564 *

_________________________________________________________________

There are similar references on panna 642, 562, 539, 528, 449, 317, 310 and many more by Guru Ramdas ji.

I hope the query will be resolved by someone....!! 


Regards


----------



## Archived_member2 (Sep 23, 2007)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Dear all and TGill Jee!

Thanks for the wonderful references from Sri Guru Granth Sahib Jee.
The question is still open. Why Gurdev used the words Gur and Satgur together? Is there any difference between the two?

Moderators of some websites are smart. They go on correcting their translations when they come to a better one. 
In my view, only improving translations is not going to help on the way of true spiritual progress. 
Only True Simran helps.

Bhai Jaswant Singh Jee Parwana spoke that a true Sikh is who gets up early in the morning and does Simran of Hari Naam. Prof. Sahib Sigh Ji wrote the same explanation.
It is strange that many preachers and translators think that 'dhi-aavai' (meditating) is the same as doing Jap or Simran of Naam.

Kabeer Jee's Vaak fits well in today's situation.
"kabeer saachaa sathigur kiaa karai jo sikhaa mehi chook ||"
Kabeer what true Satguru can do when teaching is faulty.


Balbir Singh


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.rajkaregakhalsa.net/audio/Kirtan/Chand%20Afzaal%20Qawwal/Main%20Andhle%20Ki%20Tek.MP3
Translation : mai anDhulay kee tayk tayraa naam khundkaaraa


----------

